# One Year and Six Months down the road... *WARNING: PIC HEAVY*



## Lyssah (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Time for an update - my old pics were getting a bit old. I am happy to annouce my collection has reached over 160 eyeshadows, and just under 35 lipsticks (not include slimshines) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I am running out of space as to where to store it all! It's all squished into my traincase right now! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








_my brushes_​ 

_



_
_



_
_my pigments _​ 
_



_
_my mixing medium & COB_
_



_
_Durashell lipstick_​ 




_Fluidliners_​ 
_



_
_Paintpots_​ 




_Shadesticks, paints and Liquid Last Liners_​ 








_Pallets (Fafi, Hello Kitty, Garphic Garden and Colour Forms)_​ 




_Self made quads (excuse the colour combo's - some are like that because I couldn't get that eyeshadow in a pot!)_​ 




_Eye pencils_​ 




_Dazzleglass etc. _​ 




_Lip Pencils_​ 




_Slimshine etc. _​ 




_Lipglass etc. _​ 




_Various_​ 




_Lipsticks I don't like..._​ 




_Netural/Brown Eyeshadows_​ 




_White/Grey/Black Eyeshadows_​ 




_Yellow & Orange Eyeshadows_​ 




_Green Eyeshadows_​ 




_Teal Eyeshadows_​ 




_Blue Eyeshadows_​ 




_Purple Eyeshadows_​ 




_Pink Shadows_​ 




_Shadows I dislike..._​ 




_



_
_



_
_



_
_Lipsticks..._​ 

Thanks for looking!​


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 5, 2009)

Beautiful collection!! I see plenty of familair faces in there too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I depotted all my shadows and put them in palettes, mostly because I needed the space, but dang it if they dont all look so pretty in their individual pots!!


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 5, 2009)

Great Collection


----------



## nunu (Sep 5, 2009)

Love your collection!!


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 5, 2009)

Your collection is gorgeous.

The lids to your lipsticks look like gear sticks because of the way the light shines off them.


----------



## Tahti (Sep 5, 2009)

Your collection is so gorgeous, that was really fun and colourful to look at!
I think my favourite are your lipstick... mmmm nude shades <3 
Thank you for sharing!...


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow! Great collection!!!


----------



## piecesofmeg (Sep 5, 2009)

What a collection! Thanks for sharing


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 5, 2009)

What an awesome collection. I too am running out of room in my traincase and I need to depot more eyeshadows to put them in palettes and I need to go buy more palettes.


----------



## Taj (Sep 5, 2009)

Nice collection !


----------



## ikana (Sep 5, 2009)

I love you collection, and fotos are fantastic too!


----------



## n_c (Sep 5, 2009)

You've got a great collection!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Sep 8, 2009)

very very amazing collection, i like all things from ur stuff <3


----------



## JennXOXO (Sep 17, 2009)

Beautiful collection!


----------



## lexsie (Sep 18, 2009)

fab collection! I love the lipstick collection!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 19, 2009)

Oh gosh, I think I'm in love with your collection.


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 19, 2009)

Awesome collection!


----------



## DanielleG318 (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice collection


----------



## nettiepoo (Sep 30, 2009)

Love your coll. what e/s colors are in you self made quads the last one there are 4 e/s colors n them and i think they r 2die4 ,i think one of them looks like black tied?


----------



## takinghearts (Sep 30, 2009)

Great collection, and it's like an army of lipsticks!


----------



## xphoenix06 (Oct 5, 2009)

Lipstick Army!  Very nice, thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Jewelybug (Oct 13, 2009)

Awesome collection! I recently saw a really cute nail polish rack I wanted to buy to store all of my E/S in, and tonight while going through my collection I realized I depotted everything months ago and only have about 5 E/S in the pots. Glad i didn't spend the money on the rack yet! lol

I'm so jealous of your brushes, thats going to be my next investment.


----------



## *Christeen* (Oct 29, 2009)

oh no! I totally envy you


----------



## Lyssah (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nettiepoo* 

 
_Love your coll. what e/s colors are in you self made quads the last one there are 4 e/s colors n them and i think they r 2die4 ,i think one of them looks like black tied?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Hehe - Thankyou.

In the last pallet I have Top left - right Pantina & Shale. Bottom left - right is Black Tired (well done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and Smut!


----------



## manderz86 (Oct 30, 2009)

thanks for sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great collection!


----------



## chickatthegym (Nov 1, 2009)

Great collection.  Love your lipsticks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



How do you fit all that into your traincase? lol


----------



## jolly005 (Nov 4, 2009)

beutiful collection


----------



## sarah.p (Nov 5, 2009)

Pretty!! Great quality pics.


----------



## puffypaint92 (Nov 10, 2009)

You need to get your shadows into a palette, girl! Awesome collection!


----------



## Hypathya (Dec 11, 2009)

That's a seriously gorgeous collection!! I love how you pictured it all!!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Dec 11, 2009)

This is a beautiful collection!

I have to admit though, when I saw the little picture with the caption that reads "Shadows I dislike..." I laughed out loud. I don't know why, but it was just so funny to me.


----------



## lenchen (Dec 21, 2009)

I love your collection! great job on the self made quads! I love to make my own mac quads so, it's nice to see others ideas on colours..


----------



## Lyssah (Dec 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lenchen* 

 
_I love your collection! great job on the self made quads! I love to make my own mac quads so, it's nice to see others ideas on colours.._

 
Thanks! To be honest with you a lot of  the self made quads just ended up being eyeshadows that I wanted at the time, but the counter didn't have any pots in stock - hehe.


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Dec 29, 2009)

OMG seriously LOVING your collection!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Your lippies are amazing!


----------



## iaisha26 (Dec 29, 2009)

Loving it! Inspired...I think I'll post some pic of my collection.


----------



## lenchen (Jan 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_Loving it! Inspired...I think I'll post some pic of my collection._

 
you definately should!!


----------



## Lyssah (Jan 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iaisha26* 

 
_Loving it! Inspired...I think I'll post some pic of my collection._

 
Please do


----------



## 82thumbtacks (Jan 3, 2010)

Sigh, I'm so jealous.


----------



## hello_my_apple (Jan 24, 2010)

ohhh man! when you depot! youre going to get sooo much great stuff! .. FOR FREE!


----------



## gemmel06 (Feb 13, 2010)

Love your variety of neutral colours


----------



## Susanne (Feb 14, 2010)

Awesome!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tat2dbeauty07 (Feb 14, 2010)

In the row of lipsticks you dont like what color is the VIVA GLAM one I think tha is gorgeous and if MAC still has it around I want to get one! Nice collection BTW.


----------



## mirauk (Feb 14, 2010)

Gah! all those pigments... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I must start buying more!
Lovely collection


----------



## Lyssah (Feb 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tat2dbeauty07* 

 
_In the row of lipsticks you dont like what color is the VIVA GLAM one I think tha is gorgeous and if MAC still has it around I want to get one! Nice collection BTW._

 
Thanks - It's Viva Glam V.. It's a gorgeous colour, but does have a tendancy to look a little brown on my lips on occasion.


----------



## desireejassel (Mar 2, 2010)

total potted shadow and lippie envy


----------



## Ihearmakeup33 (Mar 2, 2010)

All I can say is wow....I've just started my true Mac makeup collection this weekend...yeah Pro Card....I aspire to be like you when I grow up!


----------



## beautylush (Mar 5, 2010)

So jealous! If you want to send me anything, feel free! Haha


----------



## TIERAsta (Mar 5, 2010)

Jealous!


----------



## beautylush (Mar 5, 2010)

hey you can send me the ones you don't like! Hahaha
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So jealous


----------



## littlemissn (Mar 8, 2010)

Great MAC porn!


----------



## boyzeroo (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice collection. How do you use everything? That's VERY impressive for only 1.5 years. You've been doing some major hauling.


----------



## Lyssah (Mar 15, 2010)

^^ Thanks all. Yep - I used almost everything (except the stuff I don't like).
I give my self little challenges like I have to wear a different eyeshadow everyday or different lipstick or gloss, so that way I use everything!


----------



## mintbear82 (Mar 17, 2010)

WOW that is a massive collection. Are you a makeup artist?


----------



## Lyssah (Mar 18, 2010)

Thank you. And no, I wish.


----------



## socaldreamer (Mar 18, 2010)

TY for sharing! Your lip stick collection has me drooling!


----------



## tennischic09 (Mar 27, 2010)

this is a yummy collection.


----------



## bkgirl03 (May 19, 2010)

Cool collection!


----------



## xxMiSsMaKeUpxx (May 20, 2010)

whoa! major jealousy. love everything!


----------



## ktbeta (May 25, 2010)

Beautiful collection! What don't you like about those shadows? Also, it looks like you still need a good red lipstick!


----------



## Lyssah (May 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ktbeta* 

 
_Beautiful collection! What don't you like about those shadows? Also, it looks like you still need a good red lipstick! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The blue e/ (fade) is too light, the green one (newly minted) can be a bit chalky sometimes, and Beauty Marked - It's just black unless I use it over microviolet p/p or flamable paint.

Hehe - The only red I own is So Scarlet... and it's not that nice on me


----------



## cjm (Jun 2, 2010)

wow Congratulations and hope you're loving them all


----------



## ctee80 (Jun 2, 2010)

awesome collection!

How do you store all your potted shadows? Most e/s collection pics I've seen are of palettes so I'm really curious!


----------



## JustAddSparkles (Jun 2, 2010)

Wooooow.


----------



## Lyssah (Jun 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ctee80* 

 
_awesome collection!

How do you store all your potted shadows? Most e/s collection pics I've seen are of palettes so I'm really curious!_

 
Great question! I actually store them in my train case like this;








I store a colour family on each shelf. So top shelf is neturals and browns, second is black, grey, white, yellows, oranges, reds, greens.
third row is teals, blues and purples... 

I then store pinks (and additional purples) in sandwich bags on the top shelf.


----------



## dreamscapemess (Jun 4, 2010)

drooooooooool.

ALL THAT MAC IN ONE PLACE.
YUMMY.


----------



## sunshine817 (Jun 5, 2010)

i'm so jealous! very nice collection.


----------

